# What kind of tree do I have?



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hubby and I moved into our new place a couple months ago; now I'm wondering just what sort of tree I have in my front yard. I'd peg it at fifteen-twenty feet tall, and, though the leaves had already dropped when we moved in, it has these strange bean pods growing on it; they're about ten inches or a foot long.
Any ideas? It's a bit close to the house for my comfort (foundation damage) and I'd like to figure out it's root system so I can either let it be or rip it out...


----------



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

Catalpa? Honey Locust? What do the pods look like?


----------



## Red Devil TN (Feb 8, 2006)

Wait... TX? Desert Willow maybe? Definately need to know what the pod looks like.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Don't forget about Redbuds. They are the state tree of Oklahoma I believe.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Pods are dry now, and are a reddish brown and all twisty. Any help?


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you post a picture?
Does the tree have any thorns?
You could bring a sample to your local extension office and they can identify it and advise whether it is worth keeping or should be removed.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Sounds like a Honey Locust to me-we have a bunch of 'em on our land. They have huge thorns on the trunk tho. Then we have black locust too, no thorns. We're just 8 mi east of Bonham.

Patty


----------



## lodestar (May 19, 2005)

Mesquite?


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Without a picture it's hard to know. And I'm not sure if they grow in your area, but a catawba tree can get quite large and it has long, thin, pods when it goes to seed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thornless honey locust wouldn't have thorns anywhere on it, but would still have the huge seedpods.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

i'm with the honey locust folks. There are lots of thornless varieties around and the pods are long and twisty.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Kentucky Coffeetree


----------

